# Porsche 993 "Big Red" 4 piston caliper brackets for MKIV Jetta GLI



## kometmotor (Feb 13, 2007)

I am looking for a set of caliper mounting brackets to mount a set of Porsche 993 front brake calipers to a MKIV VW GLI. I know ECS makes the kit with calipers and rotors, but I don't need a full kit. Just the brackets. Most of these companies will not split up these kits and sell just the brackets.


----------



## joseluis.17g (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.neuspeed.com/45/4/0/1943/991089d-123-big-brake-conversion-kit.html

maybe this will work


----------



## joseluis.17g (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.neuspeed.com/45/4/0/1943/991089d-123-big-brake-conversion-kit.html

maybe this will work


----------



## kometmotor (Feb 13, 2007)

These will not. Looks like a company in GB has a set that should work,but I was looking for a US company to save time and shipping. These are what I found.

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/product-detail.php?pid=136

Looks like they were intended for 330mm VAG rotors which were not used on any US model that I have found. I was planning on using 2004 R32 rotors which are 334mm.


----------

